# Journal



## --CellTech-- (Mar 16, 2005)

Well this is my journal and i could use some tips and advice and some personal training such as a workout plan. Im 16 and im 5'11 and 175 pounds. Im diabetic and i go to the gym 5 day's a week and train for 1 hour and a half. I eat a lot like 5 meals a day with snacks and take Whey protein and Creatine Monohydrate. I also take Tribulus. 

My workout.

Monday-Chest Abbs
Tuesday-Bie's and Trie's 
Wensday Sholder's Abbs
Thursday Back and Legs
Friday-Chest and Abb's

i do heavy weights with less reps.


----------

